# -1  1  2014
!
     -1,        -1  1-  2014 ?

----------

, 1  2.1

----------

> , 1  2.1


  6   ?

----------

> 6   ?


.

----------

> .


!
      .      1     ?

----------

,

----------

, ,          1  2014   ()      ?

----------

**,       .          ,    .       .

----------


## varip

,   ,  0. ,         .?

----------

,           ,     :Smilie: ?

----------


## 79

> ,           ,    ?


   ,    6   ?    ,  15,    ?

----------

!
        0  1?(       )
      1    1 (    )
     0 (.  6    )    
   ?     -1?    1  0.

----------

2  -       ,   .        - ,  1  2.1 ,    ,    ,       .  5       -   . 

     ,      1    .

----------

> 2  -       ,   .        - ,  1  2.1 ,    ,    ,       .  5       -   . 
> 
>      ,      1    .


 !

----------

> II.    
> 
> 5.10. *  " * ,           /  " *           6* "           "       ;
> 
> 5.11. *  " "*          , **     ,    , *        ;*
> 
>   2.5 "   ,
> 
> 16.  2.5    ,   6 .
> ...


...

----------

> 2  -       ,   .        - ,  1  2.1 ,    ,    ,       .  5       -   . 
> 
>      ,      1    .


 2.1  ,   ,        ? .

----------

